# Found healthy fledgling in driveway.



## Dantiede (Aug 14, 2011)

I have had a couple of pigeons roosting in a gabel near the roof of my house for the past month. They were obviously nesting since they were around a lot and there were increasing amounts of droppings in my driveway. Being the humane sort, I didn't evict them, even though I don't like sweeping up their droppings. 

Today when I came home I saw one of them in the driveway and it was slow to get out of the way of my car. I watched it actually fly onto the screen of the neighboring house (which is only 12 feet away from mine, and flap its wings while it climbed the screen. That's when I realized that it wasn't one of the parents but a nearly grown fledgling from the nest. He's a little smaller than the parents but has a full set of feathers with classic rock pigeon markings, the male's iridescent neck, and appears healthy. The parents aren't around. My instinct was to leave him alone because I figured the parents would be back and he'd be fed on the ground by them From what I can tell he can fly short distances and land safely from any distance, but the nest is 30 feet above the ground, so returning today under his own power seems to be out of the question.

Since it was raining I put out a cardboard box for shelter and I also set up a stepladder for flying practice since the screen didn't seem like a good choice. 

I just looked outside and he had moved to my (covered) front porch, and was hanging around with my girlfriend who was out smoking a cigarette and talking to him. I told her we would set some canary food out for him until he was flying, but no cigarettes if he tried to bum one.

Is my game plan okay?


----------



## Dantiede (Aug 14, 2011)

*Update*

Update: The fledgling flew back up to the nest last evening, and all three were reunited. Except I counted five, at least one of which was smaller, i.e. another fledgling that hasn't left the nest. 

There seem to be 'flying lessons' in progress today. Another small pigeon is walking around the driveway. Probably a different bird-possibly a sibling-it's feet aren't as vividly orange and it lacks the metallic sheen on its neck. I'll call it a "she". This time the adults are in evidence. I still count a total of five birds. Could there be a third fledgling? It might also be the same one I saw earlier. I'm going to start taking photos.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sure sounds like they are close to being 'big pigeons' 

Used to see them on my balcony, starting their flying lessons, between 4 -5 weeks old, then following dad pigeon around and finally coming and going with independent ease.

Three in the same brood would be possible but quite rare. Could be one from another nest, or offspring from a previous hatching who is still hanging out?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Dantiede said:


> I have had a couple of pigeons roosting in a gabel near the roof of my house for the past month. They were obviously nesting since they were around a lot and there were increasing amounts of droppings in my driveway. Being the humane sort, I didn't evict them, even though I don't like sweeping up their droppings.
> 
> Today when I came home I saw one of them in the driveway and it was slow to get out of the way of my car. I watched it actually fly onto the screen of the neighboring house (which is only 12 feet away from mine, and flap its wings while it climbed the screen. That's when I realized that it wasn't one of the parents but a nearly grown fledgling from the nest. He's a little smaller than the parents but has a full set of feathers with classic rock pigeon markings, the male's iridescent neck, and appears healthy. The parents aren't around. My instinct was to leave him alone because I figured the parents would be back and he'd be fed on the ground by them From what I can tell he can fly short distances and land safely from any distance, but the nest is 30 feet above the ground, so returning today under his own power seems to be out of the question.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great game plan. Cigarettes really aren't that healthy for pigeons.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Dantiede said:


> I just looked outside and he had moved to my (covered) front porch, and was hanging around with my girlfriend who was out smoking a cigarette and talking to him. I told her we would set some canary food out for him until he was flying, but no cigarettes if he tried to bum one.


Youve got to watch those young ones, they learn quick, ... chatting up the birds, buming cigs .... and if you leave them lying around, they help themselves












ptras said:


> Sounds like a great game plan. Cigarettes really aren't that healthy for pigeons.


Problem is they cant read


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL.... That's priceless.


----------



## Dantiede (Aug 14, 2011)

Good Pic! Yeah, I guess they would have eaten the cigs instead of lighting up. The fledgling didn't touch the pigeon food that I left out, but it didn't really matter. The story ends happily as both fledglings and the adults were flying well after 2 days. The family hung around for a couple of weeks and then left. That fifth bird (small female) might have been a visitor because she seemed to be a good flier from the get-go. But she hung around with the rest of them like she belonged. I didn't do any extended observation or conduct any interviews, so the nature of that relationship remains a mystery.

Now with the early spring there's a pigeons back in the gable again crapping on my driveway. I'm sure there's a nest and possibly eggs as well so I'm not going to evict them. BUT, this is the last time. I think once this generation fledges I'll put out a big rubber snake on the ledge or an owl statue on top of the gable. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Why do _that_ ? I mean, you and your GF seem to like 'em, and it's hard for a Feral to find a safe nesting place and folks who are OK with coexisting a bit.

If the worst of it is poop on the driveway...hosing it off now and again seems a small price to have front-row seats to wildlife going about their biz, eh ? Just enjoy 'em.


----------

